# Test E And Tren???



## ghanabuff (Aug 9, 2008)

Does Anyone Have Experience With Running Tren E With Test E?? What Were The Gains Like??  Were There Any Sides That Were Too Much To Deal With?? I Can't Get Sust Which I Prefer Over Test E, Test E Promotes Alot Of Wtare Retention, But I Can Deal With That So I'll Go With Test E...i Read It's Harmful To Use Nolvadex As A Pct, After A Cycle Consisting Of Tren E Is This True?? I Want To Put On 8-12 Lbs Of Lean Muscle, I Like This Cycle But I Am Open To Other Suggestins, I Want To Run An 8-10 Week Cycle, So Eq May Be Out Of The Question, Because I Don't Want To Run This Cycle Too Long.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 9, 2008)

ghanabuff said:
			
		

> Does Anyone Have Experience With Running Tren E With Test E?? What Were The Gains Like??  Were There Any Sides That Were Too Much To Deal With?? I Can't Get Sust Which I Prefer Over Test E, Test E Promotes Alot Of Wtare Retention, But I Can Deal With That So I'll Go With Test E...i Read It's Harmful To Use Nolvadex As A Pct, After A Cycle Consisting Of Tren E Is This True?? I Want To Put On 8-12 Lbs Of Lean Muscle, I Like This Cycle But I Am Open To Other Suggestins, I Want To Run An 8-10 Week Cycle, So Eq May Be Out Of The Question, Because I Don't Want To Run This Cycle Too Long.



No nolvadex is fine to use for PCT. What you mean is during your cycle. It is very bad to use nolva with deca or tren. Tren is actually very similar to deca but much stronger (roughly 4x as anabolic as Deca, and roughly 10x as androgenic).

The test/tren combo is a great cycle and will give you great gains. The thing with test e is you wouldn't have to take it for huge lengths of time. So your 10 weeks would be good (obviously more is better). For your needs I would rec-

Weeks 1-10= Test E at 500mg per week (2 X 250mg inj)
Weeks 1-8= Tren E at 350mg per week

Tren E isn't as harsh as tren a so sides should be minimal. And at a dose of 300-350mg things should be cool. The above cycle will give you excellent gains. Tren doesn't convert to estrogen but the test will so you might want to take a tiny amount of protection. You can take protection for the tren such as dopamine agonists but they aren't really needed at that dose. Proviron is good protection for both though so maybe use alittle of that whilst on. 

I wouldn't personally use AI's whilst on but as you mention you get water weight off the test so maybe a small dose of adex would be advisable for you (0.25-0.5mg per day).

Other cycle suggestion would be to swop the tren for mast or certain orals. Tren is fairly harsh so others like to pick from other injectables. At the moment I am doing a tbol cycle and have reached your weight goals in just over 4 weeks. Other cycle suggestions would be-

Weeks 1-10= Test E at 500mg per week (2 X 250mg inj)
Weeks 1-6= Tbol at 40mg per day

OR

Weeks 1-10= Test E at 500mg per week (2 X 250mg inj)
Weeks 1-9= Mast E at 350mg per week

OR

Weeks 1-10= Test E at 500mg per week (2 X 250mg inj)
Weeks 1-8= Avar at 40-60mg per day

All the above are solid cycles. By the way I could rec much more stuff but you only want a small weight increase so the above is all you need (the test would be enough). All the add ons mentioned (tren, tbol, mast, avar) are great for lean muscle gain. The avar is more strength and well being so will be a great addition to the test. Hope it helps


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 10, 2008)

ghanabuff said:
			
		

> Does Anyone Have Experience With Running Tren E With Test E?? What Were The Gains Like??  Were There Any Sides That Were Too Much To Deal With?? I Can't Get Sust Which I Prefer Over Test E, Test E Promotes Alot Of Wtare Retention, But I Can Deal With That So I'll Go With Test E...i Read It's Harmful To Use Nolvadex As A Pct, After A Cycle Consisting Of Tren E Is This True?? I Want To Put On 8-12 Lbs Of Lean Muscle, I Like This Cycle But I Am Open To Other Suggestins, I Want To Run An 8-10 Week Cycle, So Eq May Be Out Of The Question, Because I Don't Want To Run This Cycle Too Long.




TEST AND TREN make a super cycle, IF diet and training are on.
use your standard NOLVA/CLOMID for PCT.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Aug 10, 2008)

...


----------



## ghanabuff (Aug 10, 2008)

*response*

when u ran both how did u feel overall? how were the sides, acne??  hairloss??.. "nut" shrinkage??? how long did u run it for???


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 11, 2008)

ghanabuff said:
			
		

> when u ran both how did u feel overall? how were the sides, acne??  hairloss??.. "nut" shrinkage??? how long did u run it for???




If you run TREN ACE and its your 1st TREN cycle go with 75-100mg EOD for 6 wks MAX.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 11, 2008)

ghanabuff said:
			
		

> when u ran both how did u feel overall? how were the sides, acne??  hairloss??.. "nut" shrinkage??? how long did u run it for???



I have ran tren e before... only for just over 6 weeks at about 300-350mg per week. Well the nut shrinkage is gonna come about with the tren and test so you have HCG for that. Acne for me didn't come about.. the odd spot but nothing major. But with something like that (and anything) it is entirely individual (you could break out). Sides... my cardio was negatively effected but nothing major. Now you come to hairloss... tren is one of thre worst things you can take for hairloss. If your worried about hair loss you should stay away. But you can say that about some of the things you have taken in the past and you was fine wasn't you. I was losing my hair anyway and actually prefer it that way so I wasn't bothered... but yeah a few cycles of tren, adrol and test etc made my hair go bye bye.

Like I said tren a is slightly more effective that e. But you can say that about any short estered compound. Overall I would say trenbolone is an awesome compound. Besides test it is most peoples fav compound imo.


----------



## Zaven (Aug 15, 2008)

It's always a good idea to run Hcg while on any Tren/deca cycle.....

Tren is harsh and is harder to recover from.....I think it's overrated personally

Don't get me wrong....you'll get strong as hell, but the strength will subside once your cycle is over....so unless your in a sport where strenght is utilized then don't bother especially if your just joe-lifter......save your money


----------



## ghanabuff (Aug 18, 2008)

*dosage*

If I'm Running Tren E , Hcg Would Be A Good Isea To Run With It...what Is The Usual Dosage For Hcg...and What Is The Best Way To Prepare It For Injection?


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Aug 18, 2008)

...


----------



## ghanabuff (Aug 19, 2008)

*mr nitrofish*

So After Your Cycle Your Pct Was Adequate In Helping You Recover???  Was It A Painful Injection?  Did You Feel Like Your Gains Were Solid And Di You Manage To Keep Them? Did You Run Hcg While On It?  Sorry About All The Questions But, This Will Be 1st Tren E Cucle And I Just Want To Hear About People's Experiences.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Aug 19, 2008)

...


----------



## kaju (Aug 19, 2008)

vascularity is what I never want to loose


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Aug 21, 2008)

...


----------



## kaju (Aug 21, 2008)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> your always going to be more vascular on, than off. thats what i ment


he he he to bad we cant find a way to have that vascularity all year around.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Aug 21, 2008)

...


----------



## ghanabuff (Aug 24, 2008)

*Test E And T-bol*

I've Finally Settled On A Cycle Of T-bol And Test E
T-bol 40 Mgs/day For 6 Weeks
Test E 400 Mgs/week For 10 Weeks
Nolvadex 20 Mgs/day Weeks 13-15 
I'm Looking To Gain Mass Without The Bloat And That Watery Smooth Look To My Muscles.  I'm Looking To Put On 10-15 Lbs Of Muscle With Some Decent Definition, I Know I Won't Be Shredded,but I'll Be Lean And Will Keep Most Of The Gains Without Too Much Water Retention... I Prefer Anavar But It's Just Too Expensive...what Do You Guys Think Of This Cycle For The Goals I Want??


----------

